# Center, Side & Surround Speakers to go with KEF Q900 ?



## ahmadka (Nov 27, 2010)

I tested out the KED Q900 speakers today, and I liked them a lot ... But I'm wondering what are the ideal center, side and surround speakers to go with 2x KEF Q900 ? ........... Q600 ? Q800 ? Q300 ? Q100 ? etc ..

I'm targeting a 7.2 configuration ..

I've already ordered dual PSA XV15 subwoofers to go with whatever speakers I choose ...

Have not decided on an A/V receiver yet .. And I would like to avoid buying an amplifier for now, as I've already exceeded my budget 

My room specs are shown below.

*Please also tell me if Q700s will be just as good for my room as Q900 or not* .. Might help save some money


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

The Q900's are sizable speakers, so if you go with those your center will need to be substantial as well. That means the Q600 is really the best choice. Since the KEF's are so efficient -- and your room is not terribly large -- you could probably use the Q700's instead of the Q900's if you wanted to save a few bucks. For surrounds the Q300's are probably the best way to go, regardless of what you choose for the front channels.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Double check your surround speaker placement. Surround back looks a little off (I know this is just a quick sketch-up)


----------



## ahmadka (Nov 27, 2010)

theJman said:


> The Q900's are sizable speakers, so if you go with those your center will need to be substantial as well. That means the Q600 is really the best choice. Since the KEF's are so efficient -- and your room is not terribly large -- you could probably use the Q700's instead of the Q900's if you wanted to save a few bucks. For surrounds the Q300's are probably the best way to go, regardless of what you choose for the front channels.


Thing is, I haven't actually heard what the Q700's sound like, in comparison to Q900's ... What is your suggestion though .. If you had to choose between Q700 and Q900 for a room of my size, which would you choose, given their prices ?

Regarding the side/surround speakers, how about Q100's ? I've heard in some user comparisons that in some areas, those are actually better than Q300s ?

Lastly, how about the Q800DS as the 'rear' speakers (as KEF calls them *here*) ?



rab-byte said:


> Double check your surround speaker placement. Surround back looks a little off (I know this is just a quick sketch-up)


The sketch is obviously not to scale, but still there is a 3 feet inwards offset on the right rear side of the room, but I don't think its too drastic to create major problems ..


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

ahmadka said:


> Thing is, I haven't actually heard what the Q700's sound like, in comparison to Q900's ... What is your suggestion though .. If you had to choose between Q700 and Q900 for a room of my size, which would you choose, given their prices ?
> 
> Regarding the side/surround speakers, how about Q100's ? I've heard in some user comparisons that in some areas, those are actually better than Q300s ?
> 
> Lastly, how about the Q800DS as the 'rear' speakers (as KEF calls them *here*) ?


The Q900's cost about 20% more than the Q700's, so which is the better choice depends primarily upon your finances. Either would work, given your room size, so I don't think you need to concern yourself with that aspect.

It's hard to imagine that the Q100's are better than the Q300's, but I don't know what context that's being used in. The latter has a larger version of the same driver used by the Q100's, so logically at least it should have more ability.

Dipole and bipole speakers require more precision with how and where they're mounted, relative to the listening position. If you have sufficient flexibility in that regard, and are up to the task, then they're certainly something to consider. From a simplicity standpoint though, mono-pole speakers are easier to place.


----------



## ahmadka (Nov 27, 2010)

I understand what you mean about dipole placement .. How do you suggest they should be placed then ?


----------

